# Kids Adventure trailer



## e-rider (15 Sep 2013)

I have a lovely 2 seater kids trailer for sale over in the Classified section.

It fits two kids of about age 4 each; or one 5 year old with a smaller child of say 2 or 3, if you get what I mean.

Probably not big enough for a single child over the age of about 6 or 7 but depends slightly on their size, but at that age they might want to cycle themselves anyway.


----------



## Priscillabee (16 Sep 2013)

e-rider said:


> I have a lovely 2 seater kids trailer for sale over in the Classified section.
> 
> It fits two kids of about age 4 each; or one 5 year old with a smaller child of say 2 or 3, if you get what I mean.
> 
> Probably not big enough for a single child over the age of about 6 or 7 but depends slightly on their size, but at that age they might want to cycle themselves anyway.



Hello! I am new to the forums and can't for the life of me find your listing for the adventure trailer. Ours has a broken window and the velcro doesn't come down so it has been rendered useless in rainy weather. Would love to find a replacement. Would it be any trouble for you to paste a link to your ad?

Thanks and all best, 
Mel


----------



## e-rider (16 Sep 2013)

Priscillabee said:


> Hello! I am new to the forums and can't for the life of me find your listing for the adventure trailer. Ours has a broken window and the velcro doesn't come down so it has been rendered useless in rainy weather. Would love to find a replacement. Would it be any trouble for you to paste a link to your ad?
> 
> Thanks and all best,
> Mel


currently on page 3 of the 'for sale' section 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/adventure-at3-two-seater-kids-trailer.139160/

Unfortunately this is too big to post so collection only


----------



## ianrauk (16 Sep 2013)

e-rider said:


> currently on page 3 of the 'for sale' section
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/adventure-at3-two-seater-kids-trailer.139160/
> 
> Unfortunately this is too big to post so collection only




New members can't see the classifieds.

The trailer collapses down doesn't it?
You could put in a bike box and send by Paisley Freight for £20.00


----------

